# New owner



## Kevin Leamington (Jun 30, 2020)

Hi I'm delighted to say I've just bought my first TT it's 1.8 180 roadster 05 plate couldn't be happier I previously owed daihatsu copen which was great fun but limited as it wasn't great on motorways but this is a different animal a bit concerned of the milage 120 k been well serviced hopefully won't have any issues


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Kevin, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hope she's a goodun.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Kevin Leamington (Jun 30, 2020)

Thanks for the welcome used to use copen forum quite a lot hoping to get involved with this one got a few scuffs hopefully will get it done always had rust problem with copen doesn't seem to inflict Audi TT s


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

Hey! Welcome!

I'm new too!!


----------



## sangar_r (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm in the process of stripping the car and changing the colour. Not much rust for a 15 year old car. Look out for the driver side sill and front wheel arches - good luck 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin Leamington (Jun 30, 2020)

Hi new to the forum my TT has a sline badge what does this mean it's 180 05 model roadster


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Kevin Leamington said:


> Hi new to the forum my TT has a sline badge what does this mean it's 180 05 model roadster


Hi, All it means is someone has added an S line badge & that's about it
Hoggy.


----------



## Kevin Leamington (Jun 30, 2020)

I thought that might be the case at least the badge looks good


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Kevin Leamington said:


> I thought that might be the case at least the badge looks good


Hi, An RS badge will look nice as well. :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Kevin Leamington (Jun 30, 2020)

Hi everyone so pissed off hardly been out in my TT I parked in a car park bay while getting a sandwich when a heard a alarm I didn't even know it had a alarm came outside and a women had bumped the rear when confronted her she denied it and scurried away my word against hers then the following day a kid on a bleedin push bike hits her can't believe it


----------

